# 05 GTI retrofit aux input?



## SteveGuy (Dec 15, 2008)

*06 GTI retrofit aux input?*

(title is incorrect, car is an 06 mk5) I have an 06 GTI with Satellite radio but without navigation. What is required to install a aux input cable like the 07s and up? I just want a basic aux input so I can play songs from my IPOD. 
I read on the forums that I can hit CD twice and it will go into aux mode. This will give me a starting point to determine if I can do it. I ended up with mix control instead of aux...

_Modified by SteveGuy at 4:35 PM 1-28-2009_

_Modified by SteveGuy at 4:36 PM 1-28-2009_


_Modified by SteveGuy at 4:37 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 06 GTI retrofit aux input? (SteveGuy)*

For an iPod only input you can choose this 








or
for an universal aux input you can choose this


----------

